# does the altima SE-R front bumper fit on...



## mykanique (Jun 4, 2005)

hey does anyone know if the 2005 altima SE-R front bumper fit on any 2005 altima. 
also i saw a the new benz suv with a honeycomb grill like the 2005 altimas, however, it was chrome. Does anyone know if they sell a chrome honeycomb girll for the altima. or know a place where they "chrome" plastic.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

mykanique said:


> hey does anyone know if the 2005 altima SE-R front bumper fit on any 2005 altima.
> also i saw a the new benz suv with a honeycomb grill like the 2005 altimas, however, it was chrome. Does anyone know if they sell a chrome honeycomb girll for the altima. or know a place where they "chrome" plastic.


yes, the SE-R front bumper does fit the 05 altima. There maybe a slight modification or two to fit it. But it will fit. And there are chrome grills for the 2005 altimas also. No need to chrome plastic. It will not last a week on the highway and will peel off from weathering unless protected.....


----------



## mykanique (Jun 4, 2005)

AltibOi02 said:


> yes, the SE-R front bumper does fit the 05 altima. There maybe a slight modification or two to fit it. But it will fit. And there are chrome grills for the 2005 altimas also. No need to chrome plastic. It will not last a week on the highway and will peel off from weathering unless protected.....



Hey thanks alot for the info. Because i really want front bumper, aftermarket kits dont look as clean for that lower effect. I havent seen any chrome grills that look just like factory with the "honeycomb" look. can you please point in the right direction. thanks a whole lot. I dont want the same grill everyone and their momma has, you know.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

what exactly are you intersted in for a chrome grill? Not factory chrome look or factory chrome look? IMHO I think most of those chrome grills look like the factory one and you're right everyone and there mom has one. oh damn there was one for an 05 but it was the last one they ever made a company from accolade aka "strada" made one and IMO it didnt look like a stock grill but it was the exact opposite really unique....try browsin around or p.m. sometime I may find something


----------



## mykanique (Jun 4, 2005)

AltibOi02 said:


> what exactly are you intersted in for a chrome grill? Not factory chrome look or factory chrome look? IMHO I think most of those chrome grills look like the factory one and you're right everyone and there mom has one. oh damn there was one for an 05 but it was the last one they ever made a company from accolade aka "strada" made one and IMO it didnt look like a stock grill but it was the exact opposite really unique....try browsin around or p.m. sometime I may find something



I want the factory look but in chrome something like the Benz M-Class grill.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

mykanique said:


> I want the factory look but in chrome something like the Benz M-Class grill.


oh well in that case you can find that anywhere...they even sell those at the dealer but they are kinda pricy...


----------



## Socrates2357 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey does a 2008 Nissan Altima front bumper fits on a 2005 Altima ?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would say no, two different body styles


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 26, 2015)

I was told 2002 to 2006 Altima's have a lot of compatible parts, so far it seems right on the button since i have changed some parts on my 2004 with newer and older parts.


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Look on ebay for the grille i got a nice one on there,n now the price has gone down from when i got mine.


----------

